# One for Big Hoss



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

My Dad used to be known as Big Hoss, mostly coz he kinda looked like Dan Blocker lol.

I was flicking around some old albums the other night and came across this, it was one of his favourite songs, so I thought I'd share. It's Johnny Paycheck singing Colorado Kool Aid.






Listening to it brought me back to some great times with Big Hoss.

Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hold on to anything that reminds you of your dad N.

Listened to that whole song for you and your pa


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ach cheers buddy. 

We both used to laugh at the big old drunk getting his ear cut off (with the side burn lol). :-D


----------

